# "Mom guilt"



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

So with all the talk about car seats and harnesses and laws in NJ, I started researching tonight to see if we wanted to go the car seat route or the harness route. Tillie has ALWAYS been an amazing traveler, never moves from the passenger seat/console area... doesn't have much desire to look out the window, just curls up and sleeps. When she was a puppy I would put her regular walking harness on and leash her to the seat, that is how she learned THAT is where she belongs.
Anywho, while I was researching I ran across a comment that said basically, ' why do people put so much time and money into making sure thier pets are FED with the best quality food and then let them be sitting ducks unsecured in a car!?" LOL okay, okay, point taken.

So here I am ... I think the harness is going to work best for us since she would need to be harnessed in IN a car seat too, right??
So, can someone reccomend what kind I need to use?? What is the best quality, most comfortable?? and how to get Tillie to accept it?? LOL ound:


----------



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

When I was looking for a booster seat, I found this thread most helpful: 
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16650

Bear absolutely loves looking out of the window!

This is a good one for that (but also for snoozing ) Amazon.com: Solvit Jumbo Tagalong On-Seat Pet Booster, Standard: Pet Supplies

Oh and you use a harness with it too so Tillie would be safe


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

We have a car seat for Murphy which we have used since we brought him home. Murphy loves it as he can see out the window, or curl up and take a nap comfortably - which he does every week on the way home from his day care.

We have the Lookout 1, and use a harness which attaches to a strap on the seatbelt. I did not want to pay the additional amount for the Lookout 2 which has a drawer, but now wish I had so we could just keep Murphy's travel stuff in there. The cover is completely washable which is great. Here is the link

http://www.dog-car-seats.com/index.htm

Diane


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Tammy,
Timmy is a sleeper too and there is no problem with laying down in his harness. Here's a picture of it. It's called Easy Rider Car Harness. He also had a tether in his car seat that I hooked on to his regular harness. Hope that helps, let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

Tammy, I have to admit I did the exact same thing. I've been transporting Joey in a soft carrier in the car that is belted in, but after reading the threads, I went on line and bought a teather with all metal fasteners and a car seat. Major mommy guilt.......


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Hi Tammy,
> Timmy is a sleeper too and there is no problem with laying down in his harness. Here's a picture of it. It's called Easy Rider Car Harness. He also had a tether in his car seat that I hooked on to his regular harness. Hope that helps, let me know if you have any more questions.


We had one of these when Kodi was younger, and I liked it because the chest was so well padded. But as his hair got longer, it started causing more and more mats. We switched to the Vest Harness, which is lined with soft flannel rather than fleece, and have had no trouble with mats since then.

http://www.gwlittle.com/product/padded_car_vest_harness_for_dogs/dog_car_harnesses

Kodi's is red, but I think Miss Tillie would look ADORABLE in this pink one!:biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome! thanks so much for all the feedback!
Next question, do I NEED a car seat AND the car harness? I thought it was either/or??


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tucker has the Lookout 2 Luxury Car Seat. We got the large so he'd have plenty of room to lay down. Glad we did since he's 18 lb. and needs the extra room. The drawer is very handy and the insert pillow washes well. We haven't washed the cover yet, but have cleaned it off the a little detergent and water. Tucker seems to like it. He falls asleep within minutes when we take a road tip to Fl. or Al. from NH.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I've been using the solvit harness, but I just ordered the Solvit Jumbo Tagalong seat (PetSmart has it on sale on their website/after taxes and the international charges it was $30 less for me to get it through Petsmart rather than Amazon). Normally I wouldn't have bought it because the shipping and international charges cost me almost as much as the seat, but it has gotten great reviews from people on here.

Brody is fine with his harness restraint, but he is getting my seats dirty so that's the main reason why I'm going to try it. Ha ha I think he'll like sitting up higher too.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I will need something that is easy to get in and out and is skinny as I have 2 car seats in the back for my Grandsons so Ted will have to occupy the middle seat in the back or the front seat if its just the 2 of us. (I can turn off the airbag)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> awesome! thanks so much for all the feedback!
> Next question, do I NEED a car seat AND the car harness? I thought it was either/or??


You still need a car harness, even if you have a booster seat. You don't HAVE to have the booster seat. If Tillie is used to sitting on the seat, and happy there, I would forego the booster. I have a donut bed that Kodi sleeps in in the car, but you can even use something as simple as a folded blanket or towel. If you have vinyl or leather seats, I WOULD pad them with something made of cloth, though... Vinyl and leather just get too hot.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

got it! thanks!!! So are there any on Amazon that are good?
I LOVE the one on the link you posted Karen, but we have an order in our "shopping cart" for Amazon just waiting for me to make up my mind about the car harness!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> got it! thanks!!! So are there any on Amazon that are good?
> I LOVE the one on the link you posted Karen, but we have an order in our "shopping cart" for Amazon just waiting for me to make up my mind about the car harness!!


If this isn't the same thing, it is VERY similar.

Amazon.com: Canine Friendly Vest Harness, Large, Pink: Pet Supplies


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I can't find an extra small in that style ... still searching!! thanks for all your help Karen!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

what about this one??

Amazon.com: Canine Friendly Vented Vest Harness, X-Small, Pink: Pet Supplies


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

the x-small link






Not sure which size is better for lil Tillie


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oooo, I think I found it!
How does this one look Karen? cute! safe? appropriate for a car harness???

Amazon.com: Canine Friendly Vest Harness, X-Small, Pink: Pet Supplies


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha THANKS Tracy!!! 
I don't see a sizing thing, but I'm thinking x-small...?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Ooooh....you should get matching pink doggles!!

Amazon.com: Doggles ILS X-Small Pink Frame and Pink Lens: Pet Supplies


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

X-Small fits dogs 10-15 pounds with a girth of 16-19.5-inch and a neck of 13-inch

XX-Small fits dogs 5-10 pounds with a girth of 12-15-inch and a neck of 12-inch


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

This is the one I have for Brody:

http://www.solvitproducts.com/products-ls798_1_ls-i24_i.aspx

(Basically because this was the only one my local pet store had when I was looking) He hates putting it on, but is fine once it's on. It's quite heavy, in my opinion. I'm not sure how a dog smaller than brody would fit it, honestly. I have the neck part adjusted as small as I can get and if the strap/buckle thing opens up at all it will come off over his head. It just means I have to check/adjust that fitting every time we use it. The girth part I don't have to have as small as possible though. Maybe he has a pencil neck/head or something. ha ha He's a freak!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I measured her and her neck is approx 11 inches, her girth is 15 ... not sure if I should go with the x-small (girth 16-18.5 inches, neck 13inches...) or the xxsmall the only measurements I see for that one is "rear girth 8-14 inches" 5-10 lbs ... afraid the xxsmall is too small and the xsmall is too big...??


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Do I need some sort of attachement to go between the harness and the seat belt to allow her to move a LITTLE bit??? She's gonna HATE this... sigh


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Grrr...it sucks when dogs are between sizes. That's what happened with Brody and the sense-ation/sense-ible harness. I went with the bigger size and it was too big, but I really think the smaller size would have been too small.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> Do I need some sort of attachement to go between the harness and the seat belt to allow her to move a LITTLE bit??? She's gonna HATE this... sigh


The solvit one comes with a little seatbelt type of thing that slides onto the car seatbelt and then you just hook the dog to that.

I know I've seen the seatbelt attachment thing sold on it's own in pet stores, so far not finding it on Amazon.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's one type.

Amazon.com: Ruffin It Seatbelt Lead: Pet Supplies


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> oooo, I think I found it!
> How does this one look Karen? cute! safe? appropriate for a car harness???
> 
> Amazon.com: Canine Friendly Vest Harness, X-Small, Pink: Pet Supplies


I need this one, just not pink! Haha


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> what about this one??
> 
> Amazon.com: Canine Friendly Vented Vest Harness, X-Small, Pink: Pet Supplies


That looks fine. That's the brand we use, and we like them well enough that we have two. (one for each car!:biggrin1


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> oooo, I think I found it!
> How does this one look Karen? cute! safe? appropriate for a car harness???
> 
> Amazon.com: Canine Friendly Vest Harness, X-Small, Pink: Pet Supplies


I THINK this is the same kind too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Do I need some sort of attachement to go between the harness and the seat belt to allow her to move a LITTLE bit??? She's gonna HATE this... sigh


No, the seat belt goes through a slot on the back of the harness. But you'd be surprised... They still give the dog more room to move than you would think.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, I think they are the same harness but one is 'vented' apparently... not sure which one to go with... My husband thinks I'm nuts for even considering a car harness. I explained it to him... he still thinks I'm nuts. LOL I told him, WOULD you rather have a big doggie CAR SEAT in the van!? LOL that shut him up! ound:

Tillie's sensation harness IS the "mini" size ... and it JUST fits her, as BIG as it would go .. BUT the x-small would have been way too big... ??


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> ya, I think they are the same harness but one is 'vented' apparently... not sure which one to go with... My husband thinks I'm nuts for even considering a car harness. I explained it to him... he still thinks I'm nuts. LOL I told him, WOULD you rather have a big doggie CAR SEAT in the van!? LOL that shut him up! ound:
> 
> Tillie's sensation harness IS the "mini" size ... and it JUST fits her, as BIG as it would go .. BUT the x-small would have been way too big... ??


I can't help you on the size... Kodi and Tillie are just way too different size-wise. Tye good thing is if you pick the wrong one, they are light weight, and it would be cheap to mail back.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I do feel a bit responsible for the wave of mom guilt after posting the video story..but I suppose it is a good sort of guilt to inspire 

This thread couldn't come at a better time, even though the car seat is coming today, I need a breathable comfy harness for it and will probably buy one of those Harnesses from the Amazon link, they look like something we could use on short car rides and they snap into the car seats, i assume?

Tammy, if you need a custom size, you can buy the larger size and send it to me, I can alter it for you if you mark it. I have all of the industrial sewing machines one would need to sew the nylon and leathers.I just couldn't do it til' I get back from vacay, mid July-ish

Kara


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I know I'm way late on this response, but is this harness a car harness? I know mine has metal type buckles on the top and a loop that the seat belt goes through, not sure if a regular harness will let you get the seat belt connected. I did find the harness that I use for Timmy on Amazon here's the link. Timmy weighs about 12 pounds and the Small size fits perfectly. I don't find that he needs any extensions since the harness kind of rides up and down the shoulder strap.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=easy+rider+dog+harness


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> I know I'm way late on this response, but is this harness a car harness? I know mine has metal type buckles on the top and a loop that the seat belt goes through, not sure if a regular harness will let you get the seat belt connected. I did find the harness that I use for Timmy on Amazon here's the link. Timmy weighs about 12 pounds and the Small size fits perfectly. I don't find that he needs any extensions since the harness kind of rides up and down the shoulder strap.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=easy+rider+dog+harness


Yes, the Vest Harness is meant to be used as a car harness, and has a loop on the back strap for the seatbelt. I like it better than The Easy Rider, because the breast piece is wider, which distributes the impact more evenly in the case of an accident. This is a minor quibble, though. The Easy Rider looks like a good option too.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome! Thanks so much Kara! I think I'll take you up on that offer!! I'll go ahead and order the x-small and IF it does need to be small, I'll send it to you!! 
I am a horrible 'seamstress' ... LOL


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I didn't read the whole thread-it sounds like you figured out what you needed to get. I do love the Fido Ridos! Nala loves it.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I am trying to post Nala in the rido.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Our vest harness came today! The XS fits perfectly. I also got a little clip thing on amazon, figured it would give her some moving room but not too much and keep her from getting off the seat.

Ended up picking the Red to go with her 4th of July hair bow and her Xmas bow..and her Valentines day bow...lol lots of 'red' holidays I suppose 

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

AWESOME can you send me the links for the goodies you got Kara?
I think Gucci and Tillie are about the same size, right??


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*fidorido*



Annie Clark said:


> I am trying to post Nala in the rido.


Thanks for mentioning this car seat and posting pix. I had not heard of it before.

I have a couple of questions about the harness - does it seem secure, and does Nala's hair mat when wearing it, especially under her arms?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> AWESOME can you send me the links for the goodies you got Kara?
> I think Gucci and Tillie are about the same size, right??


Sure! Yes, she is probably about 12 lbs these days, she porks up a bit when we aren't walking as much, she measured like 12.75 inches on her neck and 17.5 around her chest, its a good fit. The red was also on sale for a few dollars cheaper, I love red anyways, looks good on Gucci and I wear alot of it, lol

Amazon.com: Canine Friendly Vented Vest Harness, X-Small, Pink: Pet Supplies

This is the tether I got:

Amazon.com: Bergan Replacement Tether - Small: Pet Supplies

Although, I think if I had to do it over again, I may get one of these instead or IN addition, the tether i got was mainly to use in her car seat, but I can see how a short seat belt clip one would come in handy, especially if I forgot to bring the red harness or couldn't find it, etc

Amazon.com: P26o Adjustable Pet Cat Dog Safety Leads Car Seat Belt: Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: Dogit Nylon Car Safe-T-Belt, 1 x 22-34 Inches: Pet Supplies

I think Fed ex is bringing the car seat today. yay.

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks so much Kara!
With that xsmall, can it be made smaller than Gucci needs? LOL strange question, I know, I just don't know which size to get and was leaning towards the xx small, Tillie is almost 9 lbs, 11 inch neck and about 14 inch chest ... smaller than Gucci... not sure if the xsmall would be small enough??


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I saw those tethers, but I can't figure out how to USE them...?? Is it just like an 'extra' insurance policy?? Plug one end into the seatbelt thing and clip the other to the harness?? So they aren't tethered TO the seatbelt itself?? This would give her more freedom and be more comfortable, but does it protect in an accident?
Keep in mind, I am not getting a car seat, just the harness combo...


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> awesome! thanks so much for all the feedback!
> Next question, do I NEED a car seat AND the car harness? I thought it was either/or??


Tammy you don't need the carseat you can attache to the seatbelt in the back seat. Some dogs prefer both so they can look out. I am glad you are doing this, my puppy trainer for Sasha stressed the need for harness and seatbelt very class. Just think if you are in an accident the dog is terrified and gets out to run down the road, or gets thrown around and hurt. Very frightening thoughts. Linda


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Kara! SO, I FINALLY ordered! LOL
I got this 




 but in the XXSmall...

I really want to get this one ...

Amazon.com: Canine Friendly Vest Harness, Large, Pink: Pet Supplies

But it gets really, super hot here and even in the car with the a/c on I thought she would be more comfortable with the "vented" breathable one.. sigh.. function over fashion I guess.  Hopefully they'll arrive on time!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm waiting for you to get it and try it (the vented harness), Tammy. I'm going to order one depending on what you report.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ound: no pressure, huh Angie? 

Like I said, I REALLY wanted the much cuter light pink one... but tried to be a good mom... LOL


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> ound: no pressure, huh Angie?
> 
> Like I said, I REALLY wanted the much cuter light pink one... but tried to be a good mom... LOL


Nope, none. ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Very good choices!  I Like the tether you got better. I guess I ordered that just for extra room to move, but not really knowing if and when I'd use it.

Fashion or Function? Must we choose?? lol. did you go with the xs? Or smaller? I think it would fit because you can adjust it tighter or looser, Gucci's is about in the middle and it works. She fluctuates from 9-11. I think she's on the 11 range, but I'll know for sure in a few weeks when we go in for her heart worm test/annual checkup. My scale here just doesn't..well, she doesn't sit still for it.

Ohh. the car seats came today. I'm going to get pics tomorrow when I get it all hooked up and hit the road. I"m really hoping she doesn't pitch a fit for too long and just goes to sleep. Highway driving during tourist season is stressful enough. 

Glad we are all getting on the safety road though! 

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay! can't wait for pictures!!

I did end up getting the xxsmall ... we'll see how it works! It said between5-10 lbs and I figure since she isn't 10 lbs, hopefully it will fit... if not I'll just return it!!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd love to get a cute one. I'm going to join the fashion vs function debate because I really want this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Cruising-Comp...d=1341011490&sr=8-36&keywords=dog+car+harness


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I think that one would work nicely Angie! and it's cheaper than mine!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ya but I'm wondering how well it'll hold up.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

depends on if Trooper chews on it ... ound:


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

lol. 

I can't tell if the parts are metal or plastic or what.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

that one is cute, I like the houdstooth but ships in 1-3 months? egads.
The whole reason I buy on Amazon is to take advantage of my Prime membership and get stuff the next day or two


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Omg!!! I didn't even notice that!!!


----------

